# Recessed light covers for insulation



## IWantPavers (Aug 15, 2012)

M sure this has been asked but what do you recommend for covering non ic lights before I blow in insulation? Should I make them myself? Do I need vents in the tops?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Build boxes out of foam board, no tops. Why are you installing non IC cans?


----------



## IWantPavers (Aug 15, 2012)

I couldn't find the ic cans. After I installed I found the ic rated cans. I really do not feel like removing them. Plus I'm not sure if the existing cans are ic. I am fixing a lot of mistakes from the original owner. I was going to do blown in insulation. Are you sure I can't cover them completely?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

you can do whatever you want. Check the instructions for minimum clearance. All I know is I've seen them go off from high temp when fully enclosed.


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

Buy those styrofoam beer coolers and put them over the cans.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.tenmatusa.com/


----------



## Insulman (Oct 1, 2012)

JR Products sells boxes made for this. But the best way is to make boxes out of drywall and do put a top on it. You will also want to insulate over the tops. The more airspace that you have inside the box, the better as it will not allow the light to get too hot. Mineral wool insulation is fire-rated, and can also be put around the lights before being covered by your other insulation. If you use low power bulbs like LED or florescent, then this application is fine. Mineral wool is nasty stuff to work with, so wear a mask and gloves... you will thank me later.


----------

